# Ditch Banging



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Gotta love playing in the white northern mud!!!! I am still impressed how good the 850 sounds compared to the 800, what a difference!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mudforce said:


> ! I am still impressed how good the 850 sounds compared to the 800, what a difference!!!


Indeed!!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------

